# What the heck is this on the game cam?



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Saw this in one of my pics, looks like some kind of cat. This is in Bell County. Any thoughts? My first thought was some kind of cat.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Cougar?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Hard to tell. Could also be a pig.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

not sure, I just zoomed in on it and was hard to tell, ears look to be real far apart for a cat. Almost looks like a bear cub, but just hard to tell. Maybe some one else with better image viewers and stuff can clean the picture up better. Thought it could even be a deer at a lower level than the camera, but what seems to be the body does not support that.

See what others can make out.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> Hard to tell. Could also be a pig.


If I look hard enough it could be that as well. I guess that picture leaves it up to your imagination!!


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

almost looks like big dog its ears are to to far out to be a cat but could be wrong


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Lion cub!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Not much detail to work with but a larger version with some more editing.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I have no idea what that is. It kinda looks like a cat, and a dog, and a pig.


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

with the pic zoomed in, it looks like a bit bull or bull dog of some sort block head and floppy ears


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

It looks like a dog to me.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it's a pig with it's head lifted up, which we don't see too often so it looks odd.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Not a Chupa!*

I vote for a pig!!!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Come on guys, don't you know a chupacabra when you see one! LOL


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Chupa..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

tokavi said:


> Come on guys, don't you know a chupacabra when you see one! LOL


Buncha rookies.........


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

pig

charlie


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

calf


----------



## ranger 22 (Sep 17, 2007)

Javalina


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Can't member ever seeing a pigs eyes shine like that.. I vote bear cub


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Old saying: eyes to the side we run and hide, eyes to the front we hunt. The eyes look to the front it appears, I vote that its a dog.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

It is a dog.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

YOU GOT IT! It's finally a pic of a black panther!!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

ManBearPig!

Actually I vote pig looking at the camera. It is the simplest explanation.


----------



## odogg (May 2, 2007)

Just like any other animal that we dont know what it is.......it's a chupacabra!!!!


----------



## stlsht1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I vote pig


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks big for an ocelot, but a slightly out of place jaguar is not impossible. Sure looks like a spotted pattern to me, maybe thats just the pixelation on my Commodore 64. It's probably checking its "trap" for any of the above mentioned.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

tokavi said:


> Come on guys, don't you know a chupacabra when you see one! LOL


I had a couple of run-ins with a chupahombre at Bob's in POC!:headknock just imagine the brick wall was something else


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

odogg said:


> Just like any other animal that we dont know what it is.......it's a chupacabra!!!!


Don't forget about manbearpig and some of the others from South Park. What the heck was that one that had Brent Musberger for a leg?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

To me it looks like a pig.


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like a piggy to me .


----------



## 2bayous (Aug 22, 2006)

This is just my 2 cents. I dont think it is a pig by where the eyes are glowing. They are to close together. My guess would be a dog or a cat.:headknock


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

It's an elusive very rare iridescent wild black thing, I saw one just like it in the swamps of Iraq in 05.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

pigcat?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Old saying: eyes to the side we run and hide, eyes to the front we hunt. The eyes look to the front it appears, I vote that its a dog.


I heard that saying but a little different. Eyes together killed a feller, eyes apart run and fart.

Just what I heard. :biggrin:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

what are the before and after pix on the cam?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> what are the before and after pix on the cam?


More than likely Big Foot. Just a guess.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

black bear cub..... or MANBEARPIG!


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

pig


----------



## HookedUp7 (Apr 28, 2009)

It's got to be the elusive black panther. Glad someone finally got a picture of one!!!


----------



## HookedUp7 (Apr 28, 2009)

It's got to be the elusive black panther. Glad someone finally got a picture of one!!!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

looks like a dog... floppy ears like that,,, I have a similar photo, turned out to be a dog.... makes ya wonder though when your walking through the woods at night, lol


----------



## smtamu (Jul 17, 2009)

Going with a pig...:clover:


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I think it's a hyena on a study abroad program....


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

fishkillr said:


> Don't forget about manbearpig and some of the others from South Park. What the heck was that one that had Brent Musberger for a leg?


It was scuzzlebutt and I think it was a Patrick Duffee leg


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> It was scuzzlebutt and I think it was a Patrick Duffee leg


YES Scuzzlebutt!!!! Two separate episodes. In one it was Brent Musberger and the other it was Patrick Duffy.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Could it be Manbearpig???? Guys I am so serial!!


----------



## REDINTEX (Aug 30, 2009)

*JAGUARUNDI, They are rare in Texas.
*


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I think pig


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

_ I'll go with a _chupacabra


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looks like a calf to me.

TH


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

chicka libre sighting


----------



## Hook 'Em!!! (Jun 2, 2009)

I really think it looks like a pit bull. I mean, why couldn't it be? Dogs run away all the time or get dumped on the side of the road and it's ignorant to think they all die just because they aren't getting fed by a human...

WILD PACKS OF DOGS ROAMING THE COUNTRYSIDE!!! Think about that as you're walking to your blind at 5:00 a.m. with your unloaded gun....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> WILD PACKS OF DOGS ROAMING THE COUNTRYSIDE!!! Think about that as you're walking to your blind at 5:00 a.m. with your unloaded gun....


You might be right about the dogs, but I never walk to my blind with an unloaded gun lol. 

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like State Vet after one of his fajita benders. I've only seen it a couple of times but he gets that same crazy look in his eye when the meat hits the tortilla.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Bucksnort said:


> what are the before and after pix on the cam?


The picture was at 2:40am, one hour before that, there were 2 *****, and then there was not a picture after that until 7:26am of some cows. Several pictures of a doe before the *****, one where she is looking back and has that "What was that?" look on her face:ac550:


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

tokavi said:


> Come on guys, don't you know a chupacabra when you see one! LOL


X2 had to read the post to see if it was there!


----------

